# Daga III - steam engine



## iszczyg

Hi,
This is my third project. I was working on this engine from February 2012. I've made a lot of pictures, but I have to select the best before publishing. I have also some videos both form the trial run on compressed air and of  complete engine. It is made from brass and cast iron. The boiler is fired with propane-butane burner. It is named in the honor of my wife that she let me spend so much time in garage 

best regards
Irek


----------



## gus

Hi Irek,

Very well done.Very good showpiece!!!!!
Hopefully if I don't messed up .46 Aeromodel Glow Plug Engine will look not bad.


----------



## rhitee93

Very nice Irek!  

You made very good progress to build all of that in 6 months Thm:

What do you use to fire the boiler?


----------



## iszczyg

rhitee93 said:


> Very nice Irek!
> 
> You made very good progress to build all of that in 6 months Thm:
> 
> What do you use to fire the boiler?



Thank you!

I fire the boiler with the liquefied propane-butane from the bottle. I made linear burner to heat the boiler along its axis. I will show it the detailed pictures

Irek


----------



## dsquire

Irek

That Daga III is a beautiful steam engine, Thank you for sharing it with us. We look forward to seeing more details of it in the future when you have a chance.

Cheers 

Don


----------



## nemoc

What a nice engine.  Please post a video of it for us.

Craig


----------



## kevincoxshall

Hi Irek
what i nice completed project you have. you should be very proud. Is that a mahogonay base it sits on?

Can I ask what the switch on the base does?

Kevin


----------



## SilverSanJuan

Indeed, do you have a video of it running?  She's a beauty.  Nice work! 

Todd


----------



## iszczyg

Hi,
The Daga III video:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpd73TUcHP4[/ame]
The pictures, I mentioned in the previous post still need processing 
Thank you for all the comments and suggestions.

best regards!

Irek


----------



## iszczyg

kevincoxshall said:


> Hi Irek
> what i nice completed project you have. you should be very proud. Is that a mahogonay base it sits on?
> 
> Can I ask what the switch on the base does?
> 
> Kevin



Hi Kevin,
No it is simply based on pine board painted with this color 
The switch works with the lamp.

regards

Irek


----------



## gus

Hi Irek.
Your running engine/genset looks great. Fantastic burner with flame well mixed and good fire power.
Great show piece.Wish I have a bigger house and a garage workshop with heavier machine tools.
Just a dream.

Plan to build a mini steam plant with mill engine/genset and lighted lamp post too.


----------



## SilverSanJuan

Beautiful work.  She runs amazingly well.

Todd


----------



## ProdEng

Great looking engine, look forward to finding out more about the design.


----------



## iszczyg

Hi,
A couple of pictures concerning *Daga III* construction can be found in the album:
http://www.itc.polsl.pl/iszczygiel/hobby/gallery/steam/


Best regards
Irek


----------



## iszczyg

Hi, 
I am preparing CAD model of Daga III. Here are some cylinder details.

Best regargs
Irek


----------



## skyline1

Lovely little engine seems to drive your dynamo well without needing to go too fast. How much power will it generate.

Regards Mark


----------



## iszczyg

skyline1 said:


> Lovely little engine seems to drive your dynamo well without needing to go too fast. How much power will it generate.
> 
> Regards Mark



Actually not too much. It feeds two LEDs, one small and the second bright one, so it is approximately about 0.2W. But I think it is possible to connect a small bulb. I'll try.

Regards Irek


----------



## skyline1

Hi Irek

I have tried torch bulbs on these little generators with little success the high current they need compared to led's makes them hard work on the engine and dynamo, they are also very inefficient compared to led's.

On a small scale like this it is like the engine powering a huge heating element.

The type of led's I tend to use are the white ultra bright type used in torches, cycle lights, and that sort of thing, they use very little power compared to torch bulbs (20 - 30mA at 3Volts, about 100mW) and at full power are dazzlingly bright, although not dangerous you cannot look directly at at them for any length of time. as they are too bright. 

Daga III is quite a powerful engine and I would expect it to be able to drive quite a few of these 4 at least probably many more.

The key with these little dynamos seems to be speed they need to run fast, in fact within reason the faster the better.

I have a little model showmans engine with one on (It's a converted Mamod steam toy actually). The dynamo belt comes straight off the flywheel as is the case in full size. You could consider doing this with Daga III although it would need the dynamo to be turned round to line up with the flywheel.

For belts I use common knitting wool Ask the original Daga about that one she's probably used to odd requests by now being married to a Model Engineer

My Model Showman's Engine




and the Chair - o - Plane it drives, no batteries or anything just steam power from the engine.




And some of the led's in action running from a steam turbine




If you have problems obtaining led's like this PM me your postal address and i'll send you a few I bought them in bulk as they are very cheap like that so I have far more than I will need.

I have also designed a switchboard/regulator for them, you can see it in the third picture and I can send you the schematics and P.C.B. layouts if you would like them. The Knife Switches are real working ones and are fairly easy to make. they would really look the part on Daga III I think

Regards Mark


----------

